# Have Tivo Roamio, need either MoCa Bridge or MoCa compatible modem.



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

My Tivo Mini and modem is in one room and my Roamio is in another room. Ethernet won't work so should I get a bridge and filter or upgrade my Netgear C3000? Is one more efficient than another?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I prefer using a separate, standalone MoCA adapter, to allow me to choose whatever modem and router fits my needs, but a combo gateway device certainly makes for a cleaner install.

Some MoCA adapter options:

MoCA adapter shopping list​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> I tried swapping the two to maybe bypass that (I'm not very good with cables) I have the Roamio in the room with my router/modem and it is working. The mini is in the living room and I'm getting message C130. What am I missing? Do I still need the bridge and filter with this setup?


C130 indicates the Mini can't find a MoCA network on the coax lines.

What model Roamio do you have? A 4-tuner model, or a 6-tuner Roamio Plus or Pro?


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> C130 indicates the Mini can't find a MoCA network on the coax lines.
> 
> What model Roamio do you have? A 4-tuner model, or a 6-tuner Roamio Plus or Pro?


I have a 4 tuner. How does the adapter work as opposed to the bridge and poe filter?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Moca adapter = bridge. POE filter should be at your POE in both cases.

The 4-tuner has no built-in Moca capability, hence the reason you're getting the error on the Mini. You'll just need the one bridge/adapter connected at your router if you don't/can't use your router's Moca.

If the POE is causing you too much confusion, don't worry about it until you get everything else working. Your system will function whether it's installed or not.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

I would get one of these.

https://www.amazon.com/Motorola-Ada...9068205&sr=1-2&keywords=motorola+moca+adapter

In the room with the cable modem/router have the coax cable go into the coax input on the Motorola bridge and then another coax go from the passthrough output on the Motorola bridge to your cable modem. Take an ethernet cable and plug one end into the ethernet port on the MoCA bridge and the into one of the LAN ports on your cable modem router. That should do it.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Just to clarify, the "adapters" people are referring to are "bridges."


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

fyodor said:


> Just to clarify, the "adapters" people are referring to are "bridges."


Just to clarify, the term "bridge" is the one of the most ill defined terms ever used in computer terminology and has lead to great and unnecessary confusion....just because Tivo uses the term "bridge" to describe their MoCA adapter does not make it any clearer.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

So, I connected everything and it worked ok for about half an hour then I got a C33 message and giving me a message that in order to use MoCa I'd need to unplug the ethernet cable. It asked me to input a 12-16 digit pin code for the MoCa and it is not working and won't connect to the network manually. I now have the ethernet cable attached to modem and MoCa adapter instead of mini.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

What is "it" that asked for a code?

The Mini?

Maybe you could type out the bulk of the error message?

-KP


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

sklayton said:


> So, I connected everything and it worked ok for about half an hour then I got a C33 message and giving me a message that in order to use MoCa I'd need to unplug the ethernet cable. It asked me to input a 12-16 digit pin code for the MoCa and it is not working and won't connect to the network manually. I now have the ethernet cable attached to modem and MoCa adapter instead of mini.


It would be good to specify what device gave you this code...was it the mini?
Generally on a home network with one MoCA network, using encryption is not necessary or a good idea so long as a MoCA filter is properly placed. If you do use encryption on one MoCA device, you must be able to use it on all other MoCA devices to make a connection.
The most common problem with MoCA is usually splitter/coax related. Who is your ISP and what cable modem/router are you using?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> C130 indicates the Mini can't find a MoCA network on the coax lines.
> 
> What model Roamio do you have? A 4-tuner model, or a 6-tuner Roamio Plus or Pro?





sklayton said:


> I have a *4 tuner*.


Good info. Changing device locations was a good move, due to the 4-tuner Roamio lacking any MoCA functionality. As your setup was originally described in the OP, you would have needed two MoCA adapters, one at the modem location to bridge MoCA traffic to the router LAN and a second MoCA adapter at the Roamio's remote location to provide the Roamio a network connection via MoCA/coax. With the Roamio and Mini locations switched, the Roamio can be connected via Ethernet to the router and the Mini's built-in MoCA connectivity allows it to connect as a MoCA client -- meaning you just need a single MoCA adapter total, installed at the modem/router location, to establish the MoCA network.

You also need a "PoE" MoCA filter installed on the incoming cable provider line, to secure your MoCA signals inside your home, keep neighboring MoCA signals out, as well as to provide a performance boost to the MoCA network by reducing losses between nodes. It's possible that you could get your MoCA network functioning without the "PoE" MoCA filter in place, but neighboring MoCA signals or complex or substandard in-home coax could pose an impediment that the MoCA filter could correct or overcome.



sklayton said:


> So, I connected everything and it worked ok


What is "everything" and how, specifically, was it connected? e.g. Does "everything" include a "PoE" MoCA filter properly installed? What MoCA adapter did you buy, and how, specifically, is it connected (i.e. what's connected to each port)?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> It asked me to input a 12-16 digit pin code for the MoCa





fcfc2 said:


> Generally on a home network with one MoCA network, using encryption is not necessary or a good idea so long as a MoCA filter is properly placed.


Agreed.

Why you'd be prompted for a PIN is a mystery. It may indicate your MoCA adapter is configured with MoCA security (warranting a factory reset of the adapter), or possibly that you're seeing a MoCA network from another residence encroaching onto your coax (perhaps if a "PoE" MoCA filter hasn't yet been installed).


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

kpeters59 said:


> What is "it" that asked for a code?
> 
> The Mini?
> 
> ...


ok, I wasn't clear about that but in settings/change network settings it has Ethernet and MoCa both on and going into MoCa it says "set up as client" or "Turn off MoCa" when I choose the first one, it says "to use MoCa, unplug the Ethernet cable from the back of the Tivo box." I unplugged it then it shows a "MoCa encryption" screen with "No Ecryption" and "Enter a Key" it also says "If MoCa was set up by your cable company or pro installer (which it wasn't) it is recommended you don't change settings. I was thinking I'd enter a Key b/c I set it up not my cable provider but I've also gone the other direction of not "no encryption", I then get the C33 message.

The error may be in the way everything is connected. The coax goes to a splitter - one end goes to modem/router the other goes to another splitter which goes to the tv and the other to another splitter which then goes to the mini and the other goes to the bridge.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> The coax goes to a splitter - one end goes to modem/router the other goes to another splitter which goes to the tv and the other to another splitter which then goes to the mini and the other goes to the bridge.


Yikes! 

I'd recommend sketching a diagram of your setup, including coax and networking gear, and reviewing previous posts from here -- though not necessarily in that order. (Neither the DVR or "PoE" MoCA filter are mentioned in the above description, but would need to be included in the diagram.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Your adjusted setup requiring just a single MoCA adapter should be _similar_ to the following reference diagram ...










The switch is optional; the splitter at the DVR/bridge/gateway location could be just a 2-way if your MoCA adapter includes a STB/RF Out pass-through port, allowing connection of the Roamio or gateway to the pass-through port; and the Minis and their associated splitter would need to be adjusted based on however many connections you need.

Lastly, if you needed the Roamio at one of the remote locations, rather than a Mini, you'd need to purchase a second MoCA adapter for installation at the remote Roamio location, to provide the Roamio with a MoCA connection back to the main MoCA bridge.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Your adjusted setup requiring just a single MoCA adapter should be _similar_ to the following reference diagram ...
> 
> View attachment 33032
> 
> ...


Ok, I bought a 4 way splitter to remove some coax cables and I spoke to Tivo customer service and I couldn't find the MoCa option on the Roamio network settings, so she said the solution is to get another bridge/adapter like you said in the second paragraph. But I think I might be able to arrange it so the Roamio and bridge are in the same room so I wouldn't need a 2nd adapter. Thanks for the help.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Given the latest post I'm not really sure what devices you have in what rooms. If you need help mapping the diagram from the previous post to your actual needs, feel free to post back with details.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Given the latest post I'm not really sure what devices you have in what rooms. If you need help mapping the diagram from the previous post to your actual needs, feel free to post back with details.


The latest development is that several TCP ports are closed and need to be opened says Tivo. Is that a known problem? I have the modem/router, Roamio in one room. POE filter, bridge, and mini in the other room. Both lights on the bridge were lit, and the MoCa is now discoverable but the network still won't connect.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Is your Mini getting an IP address from the Router?

-KP


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

kpeters59 said:


> Is your Mini getting an IP address from the Router?
> 
> -KP


Yes, however when Tivo looked it up a few days ago, they said it was a fake address? Not sure what that means.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

So, if it's communicating with the Router, it ought to be able to get to the internet and the local network...

-KP


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

How similar to the previously posted diagram is your setup?

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> Yes, however when Tivo looked it up a few days ago, they said it was a fake address? Not sure what that means.


Ok, simple enough to confirm or disprove... what is the IP address of:

your router/gateway (still the C3000)?
your Roamio DVR?
your Mini?
Tough to contribute to troubleshooting without the same information, or information requested.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Ok, simple enough to confirm or disprove... what is the IP address of:
> 
> your router/gateway (still the C3000)?
> your Roamio DVR?
> ...


So network settings says 169.254.148.132 (mini), ethernet/Roamio 192.168.0.17 and I'm in the NETGEAR genie but I don't know which one is the IP address there's 7 connections, is it the Readyshare (internal server)? is 192.168.0.10 on network troubleshooting it says TCP port succeeded (Roamio) but not on the mini. Would the network need to connect before the ports "succeed"?


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Your adjusted setup requiring just a single MoCA adapter should be _similar_ to the following reference diagram ...
> 
> View attachment 33032
> 
> ...





sklayton said:


> The latest development is that several TCP ports are closed and need to be opened says Tivo. Is that a known problem? I have the modem/router, Roamio in one room. POE filter, bridge, and mini in the other room. Both lights on the bridge were lit, and the MoCa is now discoverable but the network still won't connect.


So, I have the Roamio and the modem/router in one room. The other room has the mini and bridge. When I had the Roamio and modem in different rooms, MoCa wasn't shown as an option but that changed when I put the two together.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> So network settings says *169.254.148.132* (mini), ethernet/Roamio 192.168.0.17 and I'm in the NETGEAR genie but I don't know which one is the IP address ...


Your router's IP address is most likely 192.168.0.1, based on the IP address reported for the Roamio, and would be listed on a separate configuration page.

And, yeah, that IP address for the Mini is a problem, indicating the Mini isn't receiving an IP address from the router.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> So, I have the Roamio and the modem/router in one room. The other room has the mini and bridge. When I had the Roamio and modem in different rooms, MoCa wasn't shown as an option but that changed when I put the two together.


Ok, that describes the rooms the devices are in, but how, specifically, are the devices connected?

Have you reviewed the previously posted diagram, and attempted to connect your components per that diagram?

Why is the MoCA adapter in the same room as the Mini? How is it connected via coax and Ethernet, and to what?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

What you need to do was described in this post, and was diagrammed in this post.

I see you *have* mentioned a "PoE" MoCA filter, but your recent post has me concerned with where it may be installed:


sklayton said:


> I have the modem/router, Roamio in one room. POE filter, bridge, and mini in the other room.



The "PoE" MoCA filter must be installed on the input of the first splitter encountered by the cable signal as it reaches or enters your house. This is typically on a splitter in an outside junction box, or at a wall panel if the cable feed is first run to a location inside the home before it is split. (A bit more about "PoE" MoCA filters, here.)

I highly recommend reviewing the two posts linked above, and then reviewing the posted diagram and updating it, even if just scratching bits out and making notes, to make it conform to your setup.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> So, I have the Roamio and the modem/router in one room. The other room has the mini and bridge. When I had the Roamio and modem in different rooms, MoCa wasn't shown as an option but that changed when I put the two together.


What does the highlighted comment mean? MoCA wasn't shown as an option where?

The gateway (C3000), Roamio and MoCA adapter should all be in the same room, with both the Roamio and MoCA adapter connected via Ethernet to LAN ports on the gateway. All three devices must also be connected to the coax plant, either using a 3-way splitter, or with a 2-way splitter and either the Roamio or gateway (recommended) connected to the RF pass-through port of the MoCA adapter.

The "PoE" MoCA filter should be installed as described in the previous post, on the input of the first splitter encountered by the incoming cable signal.

And the Mini should connect directly to its coax wall outlet.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

The bridge should be in the router room and connected to coax and your router. 

Your Roamio should be connected to your router via ethernet and connected to your incoming cable via coax. 

The Mini doesn't need a bridge since it has Moca built in and should be connected to coax only. 

Remove your POE until everything else is working since you definitely have it in the wrong place.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> What does the highlighted comment mean? MoCA wasn't shown as an option where?
> On network settings
> The gateway (C3000), Roamio and MoCA adapter should all be in the same room, with both the Roamio and MoCA adapter connected via Ethernet to LAN ports on the gateway. All three devices must also be connected to the coax plant, either using a 3-way splitter, or with a 2-way splitter and either the Roamio or gateway (recommended) connected to the RF pass-through port of the MoCA adapter.
> 
> ...


The coax is coming from the wall and connects to the POE filter which is then connected to the splitter


sklayton said:


> So, I have the Roamio and the modem/router in one room. The other room has the mini and bridge. When I had the Roamio and modem in different rooms, MoCa wasn't shown as an option but that changed when I put the two together.


Mine is similar to the diagram - the first splitter in the diagram would be non existent and the two output cables would be in separate rooms with the same setup minus the switch, the mini is now alone in one room. The bridge has one light lit instead of two. When setting up the network connections, it asks if I want either the MoCa or ethernet so I pick MoCa and don't have ethernet connected to the bridge. I don't know how to post a diagram so I took a picture.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> What you need to do was described in this post, and was diagrammed in this post.
> 
> I see you *have* mentioned a "PoE" MoCA filter, but your recent post has me concerned with where it may be installed:
> ​
> ...


it is on the end of the first coax cable from the wall connected to the input of the first splitter.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yikes...

Can you sketch a diagram and take a picture of it?

It looks like a 4-port cable splitter to the Router, the MoCA Bridge, the TiVo Roamio and then the feed to the other room to the Mini?

Maybe temporarily move the Mini in to that room to verify that you can make MoCA work?

-KP


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> What does the highlighted comment mean? MoCA wasn't shown as an option where?
> 
> The gateway (C3000), Roamio and MoCA adapter should all be in the same room, with both the Roamio and MoCA adapter connected via Ethernet to LAN ports on the gateway. All three devices must also be connected to the coax plant, either using a 3-way splitter, or with a 2-way splitter and either the Roamio or gateway (recommended) connected to the RF pass-through port of the MoCA adapter.
> 
> ...


Now Moca is showing on the settings of the mini. When I choose "set up DHCP client" I get message C12


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Wait...plug the Blue Ethernet Cable from the Roamio in to the Router, turn off MoCA on the Roamio (Edit: I guess it wouldn't have MoCA available/on). Connect the Bridge to the Router Ethernet.

-KP


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

kpeters59 said:


> Yikes...
> 
> Can you sketch a diagram and take a picture of it?
> 
> ...


I'm not a good artist but between wall and tivo is poe


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I only see 1 TiVo in that drawing. (Edit: Ooppss...I was zoomed in too far...)

The Mini, the Roamio, the Bridge and the Router should be the only devices connected to the Splitter.

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Short response...

Do the following:

The Roamio needs to be connected via an Ethernet cable to a LAN port on the gateway (C3000).

The MoCA adapter needs to be connected via an Ethernet cable to a LAN port on the gateway (C3000).

Remove the "PoE" MoCA filter (it is installed in the wrong location)

Make sure the MoCA adapter is connected to the coax via its "IN" or "NETWORK" coax port. _(ignore this bullet; I see now that you bought a _TiVo Bridge_, which only has the one coax port)_

After these connections are made, power-off all the equipment for a few minutes, then power-on the devices in order:

gateway
MoCA adapter
Roamio
Mini
Then report back with results when you try configuring the Mini as a MoCA client.

/


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Short response...
> 
> Do the following:
> 
> ...


The Roamio is connected to the modem by an ethernet cable, there's only 2 ethernet ports on the modem and one is for the Roamio and the other is used for the pc (Is there an ethernet splitter?). The bridge now has one light on instead of 2 when it was in the room with the mini. I was able to actually connect with that setup, although the signal strength would drop after awhile. Now, it doesn't get past the first step. I think there is something to do with the ports b/c when I tried to assign DHCP it gave me the C12 and said to make sure 2 UDP ports and several UTP ports weren't blocked. Message C7 is showing on the mini when I choose get DHCP automatically.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

sklayton said:


> I'm not a good artist but between wall and tivo is poe
> View attachment 33135


There is no feed from one room to the other hence the mini. Coax to mini only not to Roamio.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

In the picture above, I'm pretty sure I can see the Roamio's Blue Ethernet Cable connected to the MoCA Adapter?

Also, if the MoCA adapter lights work while it's in the _other_ room with the Mini, then it's mis-wired while in _this_ room.

Again, the only things that should be connect to the 4-port splitter are the incoming cable signal with the POE Filter, the 2 TiVo's, the MoCA Adapter and the Cable Modem. Are you sure there's not any other coax splitters?

Yes, there is an Ethernet Splitter. It's called a Network Switch.

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> The Roamio is connected to the modem by an ethernet cable, there's only 2 ethernet ports on the modem and one is for the Roamio and the other is used for the pc...


So then, at least to verify the suggested setup, temporarily remove the PC's Ethernet connection, in order to provide an Ethernet connection for the TiVo Bridge MoCA adapter.

If/when the TiVo setup is working, the PC's connection can be restored, disabling the Mini, until the LAN ports issue can be remedied.



sklayton said:


> (Is there an ethernet splitter?).


Remember the diagram I've been trying to get you to follow? That's the purpose of the "switch" pictured in the diagram.



sklayton said:


> The bridge now has one light on instead of 2 when it was in the room with the mini.


Yes, you've mentioned that previously. But I don't see any confirmation in your most recent post that you've removed the "PoE" MoCA filter from the living room coax location, the wrong location for the filter.

Have you removed the MoCA filter?



sklayton said:


> I was able to actually connect with that setup ...


No, not really. Remember the bizarro IP address? You were able to make a connection between the Mini and MoCA adapter, but it was pointless since the MoCA adapter had no connection back to the router.



sklayton said:


> Now, it doesn't get past the first step. I think there is something to do with the ports ...


No, it has to do with the setup not be connected as was diagrammed very early on.

It's possible there may still be a roadblock, somewhere behind your walls, to proper MoCA functionality once you have the devices properly connected, but we haven't yet gotten to the point where the basic, necessary device connections have been made.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> There is no feed from one room to the other hence the mini. Coax to mini only not to Roamio.


What do you think happens behind the coax wall outlets to which you are connecting in each room?

How both your rooms connect to each other, and to the cable provider is fundamental for a MoCA setup.

What your diagram (and knowledge of your setup) is lacking is how the coax outlets in each room interconnect, and connect back to the incoming cable provider feed.

Do you live in a home, townhouse, condo, apartment building?

Do you know where the cable provider line connects to your *residence *(not an individual room), and then splits off to each of your rooms?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> Again, the only things that should be connect to the 4-port splitter are the incoming cable signal *with the POE Filter*, the *2 TiVo's*, the MoCA Adapter and the Cable Modem.


Et tu, @kpeters59? 

I *know* that you know that the "PoE" MoCA filter should not be installed on the input of the 4-way Living Room splitter, since *that would BLOCK MoCA signals *from even reaching the wall outlet, let alone making it over to the Mini location.

edit: Indeed, the blue highlighted quoted text confirms our mutual understanding of the "PoE" MoCA filter; however, it seems we have a different impression of how the OP's rooms are interconnected. You believe the Mini location is connected via a coax run originating in the Living Room; and I'm guessing that the OP is unaware of a central splitter elsewhere in their residence, to which the cable provider line initially connects and from which the runs to the two rooms emanate. We'll see. Maybe.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Tap, tap, tap... is this thing on?!?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> Is there an ethernet splitter?





kpeters59 said:


> Yes, there is an Ethernet Splitter. It's called a Network Switch.


For example: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001EVGIYG/


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm starting to get a little suspect of the setup because the bridge is now with the modem/router, poe, Roamio and is showing one green light instead of the two necessary to make a connection and the Roamio has now started to reboot itself randomly. There are only 2 ethernet ports on the modem, one to the pc and the other to the Roamio meaning there isn't one that can hook into the bridge. I'm thinking it has something to do with the closed ports. Has anyone dealt with closed ports?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> I'm starting to get a little suspect of the setup because the bridge is now with the modem/router, poe, Roamio and is showing one green light instead of the two necessary to make a connection and the Roamio has now started to reboot itself randomly.


You are putting the cart before the horse. The coax/MoCA link light on the TiVo Bridge will not light-up until at least one MoCA client successfully connects. It's a link light, not a "MoCA is ready to go" light.

And you *SHOULD* be suspect of the current setup, based on nearly every post I've made to this thread from the beginning.

What is the "PoE" MoCA filter still doing installed in the Living Room?

edit: *NOTE:* Understand that *a MoCA filter BLOCKS MoCA signals*, so you're effectively preventing MoCA signals from even reaching the Room 2 wall outlet, as the setup is presently diagrammed.​Have you identified how the coax outlets in each room centrally connect?

*Your MoCA setup is INCREDIBLY simple*, but you seem puzzliingly resistant to connecting the setup as has been clearly described _and_ diagrammed. Below is a diagram making things even more specific to your setup, though it's on you to locate the central splitter. Until you do locate the central splitter, the "PoE" MoCA filter can remain uninstalled, though you'd want it PROPERLY in place if/when MoCA is functioning.










edit: p.s. Note that the "incredibly simple" statement assumes you do have a simple 2-way splitter at some central location, and not a MoCA-hostile powered amplifier --- or that the coax run to Room 1, where the Mini is located, is disconnected. Again, this central connector device needs to be located and identified.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> Mine is similar to the diagram - the first splitter in the diagram would be non existent and the two output cables would be in separate rooms with the same setup minus the switch


That you don't know where the initial, central splitter is located does not mean it is non-existent.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Exactly WHAT wire is running to the Mini and to where does the other end go?

-KP


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> What do you think happens behind the coax wall outlets to which you are connecting in each room?
> 
> How both your rooms connect to each other, and to the cable provider is fundamental for a MoCA setup.
> 
> ...


I live in a condo, I don't know where it connects. I bought an ethernet splitter and disconnected the poe filter. Do you think I may need to swap rooms?


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

kpeters59 said:


> Exactly WHAT wire is running to the Mini and to where does the other end go?
> 
> -KP


the coax goes to a two way splitter - one to the tv the other to the mini.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

sklayton said:


> the coax goes to a two way splitter - one to the tv the other to the mini. It also has an HDMI cable and of course the power cable.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> the coax goes to a two way splitter - one to the tv the other to the mini.


But coming from the wall outlet, right?

Also, I've been curious... are you able to actually tune TV content directly via your TVs? I'd think the TVs wouldn't be able to tune any of your cable content, since it's all digital. (?!?!????)


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

Now the Roamio is almost constantly rebooting itself.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

That sucks!
What happened to it?
Moving anything with a hard drive while it's turned on is pretty much a bad idea.

You never indicated where the end of the coax that feeds the Mini goes.

MoCA can only tolerate 2 splitters deep before the signal is too weak.

Do you REALLY need coax to the TV?

-KP


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> But coming from the wall outlet, right? Yes, coax connected to wall outlet.
> 
> Also, I've been curious... are you able to actually tune TV content directly via your TVs? I'd think the TVs wouldn't be able to tune any of your cable content, since it's all digital. (?!?!????)


 Tv in mini room doesn't work w/out network connection but it does work in Roamio room.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> I bought an ethernet splitter and disconnected the poe filter.


Have you installed the network switch? Or, if it's enroute, simply connected both the Roamio and TiVo Bridge to the gateway?

Have you attempted the Mini connection, now that the "PoE" MoCA filter has been removed (and assuming the devices have been connected via Ethernet to the C3000 as described above, temporarily bumping The PC).



sklayton said:


> Do you think I may need to swap rooms?


NO.

You simply need to connect things as has been suggested, and give it a try. Also as has been said, it may or may not work based on not knowing how the rooms are interconnected ... if connected at all.



sklayton said:


> I live in a condo, I don't know where it connects.


This could be problematic. If you can't locate the central junction for your coax plant, you'll likely need/want to contact your cable provider to isolate your condo, using a "PoE" MoCA filter, per the diagram I've posted.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

sklayton said:


> Tv in mini room doesn't work w/out network connection but it does work in Roamio room.


What network connection is it getting with the coax?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> Now the Roamio is almost constantly rebooting itself.


Disconnect the Ethernet cable.

p.s. This happened with both my Roamio Pros a few days before the Super Bowl. They both rebooted, and would reboot again a few moments after hitting TiVo Central. Unplugging the Ethernet cable for a few minutes stopped the reboots, and they haven't recurred since Ethernet was reconnected a few minutes later.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> You are putting the cart before the horse. The coax/MoCA link light on the TiVo Bridge will not light-up until at least one MoCA client successfully connects. It's a link light, not a "MoCA is ready to go" light.
> 
> And you *SHOULD* be suspect of the current setup, based on nearly every post I've made to this thread from the beginning.
> 
> ...


I'm not resistant to changing the setup, that's what I've been doing and when I tried doing what you said, I started having problems with the Roamio which I hadn't had before. There is NO junction box. There is a coax outlet in each wall of each room. The whole purpose of having the mini is so I don't have to have cables running from one room into the other.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

sklayton said:


> I'm not resistant to changing the setup, that's what I've been doing and when I tried doing what you said, I started having problems with the Roamio which I hadn't had before. There is NO junction box. There is a coax outlet in each wall of each room. The whole purpose of having the mini is so I don't have to have cables running from one room into the other. If you're going to judge me then I don't want your suggestions.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

sklayton said:


> There is NO junction box. There is a coax outlet in each wall of each room. The whole purpose of having the mini is so I don't have to have cables running from one room into the other.


In every Condo or Apartment I've worked in, there's typically a junction location for each unit (or apartment).

Newer buildings have a blank wall-plate with the splitter behind or a Structured Wiring Panel, more often than not in the Master Bedroom Closet. Older buildings will commonly have the wires run to the box on the outside of the building where the cable provider can access. Alternatively those may have a splitter to the 'other' rooms behind one of the room wallplates.

Make no mistake, you're getting a feed from your cable provider that's hitting a splitter before going to each room. Possibly that splitter is outside in the MDU or inside behind a wallplate.

Either way, MoCA can't tolerate more than 2 levels of splitters deep before it won't work.

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> I'm not resistant to changing the setup, that's what I've been doing and when I tried doing what you said, I started having problems with the Roamio which I hadn't had before.


Hopefully it is just the Ethernet hiccup as I mentioned above, and not damage to the hard drive from moving/shifting the DVR while powered, as suggested by @kpeters59. Fingers crossed.

Oh, and nothing I've suggested would produce the rebooting.



sklayton said:


> There is NO junction box. There is a coax outlet in each wall of each room.


Again, that you are not aware of its location, and may not have access to it, does not negate the junction box's existence -- either an actual junction box on the side of the building or some wall panel or locked closet somewhere in the basement or elsewhere. As posted above, if you don't have access to the central junction (or simply because you don't want to risk mucking-up everyone's cable service), you may have to contact your cable provider to have your condo unit's coax isolated from the rest of the building. It's simple enough and they should understand what's needed and why. (I'll post a link to a past thread or two where others have had to do the same.)



sklayton said:


> The whole purpose of having the mini is so I don't have to have cables running from one room into the other.


Not sure what you're saying here, since you've already described the coax connection between the Mini and the coax wall outlet.

What do you think is happening behind the coax wallplates? How do you think the cable signal is reaching both rooms?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> I'm not resistant to changing the setup, that's what I've been doing ...


Fair enough; it's only been seven days since the proper setup was described and diagrammed. I thought it was longer.

Re: isolating a given condo unit's coax plant from the rest of the condo units...


krkaufman said:


> ... if you're moving into another apartment building or other "multi-dwelling building," you may also want to print that page from the Cisco MoCA install & troubleshooting guide, demonstrating how to properly isolate each residence's coax network:
> 
> see: Proper coax wiring for multi-dwelling buildings


Any competent cable tech should be able to take care of isolating your unit per the quoted "multi-dwelling" diagram, including getting the "PoE" MoCA filter properly installed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> you're getting a feed from your cable provider that's hitting a splitter before going to each room. Possibly that splitter is outside in the MDU or inside behind a wallplate.
> 
> Either way, MoCA can't tolerate more than 2 levels of splitters deep before it won't work.


Good point. It's not impossible that there is NOT a central splitter, but a splitter hidden behind one of the coax wallplates... or even somewhere behind the drywall. God forbid.

As for levels of splitters, there's no hard and fast rule re: 2 levels of splitters; I've seen more. It all depends on total loss between nodes -- and proper installation of the "PoE" MoCA filter drastically reduces the total loss.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> Good point. It's not impossible that there is NOT a central splitter, but a splitter hidden behind one of the coax wallplates... or even somewhere behind the drywall. God forbid.
> 
> As for levels of splitters, there's no hard and fast rule re: 2 levels of splitters; I've seen more. It all depends on total loss between nodes -- and proper installation of the "PoE" MoCA filter drastically reduces the total loss.


The Whitepaper, iirc, stated clearly 2, so that's what I work off of.

-KP


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

kpeters59 said:


> In every Condo or Apartment I've worked in, there's typically a junction location for each unit (or apartment).
> 
> Newer buildings have a blank wall-plate with the splitter behind or a Structured Wiring Panel, more often than not in the Master Bedroom Closet. Older buildings will commonly have the wires run to the box on the outside of the building where the cable provider can access. Alternatively those may have a splitter to the 'other' rooms behind one of the room wallplates.
> 
> ...


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

At this point I'm thinking of using my Bestbuy credit to get a Bolt and not have to deal with this mess. Usually I can get things to work much easier than this.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Except for that nagging new ongoing bill...

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> At this point I'm thinking of using my Bestbuy credit to get a Bolt and not have to deal with this mess. Usually I can get things to work much easier than this.


Depending on how you would plan to use the BOLT, it's not likely going to change the situation. Buying the BOLT isn't going to miraculously reveal how your two rooms interconnect via coax. And a BOLT purchase would seem an exceedingly steep cost to pay, best case, to avoid determining the issue.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> The Whitepaper, iirc, stated clearly 2, so that's what I work off of.


What whitepaper?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

@sklayton, if you'd like to simply prove how MoCA *can* work, you can do a simple test, by *temporarily* moving your Mini to the Living Room with the rest of the equipment.... and direct connect the Mini via coax to the MoCA adapter (removing the TiVo Bridge's connection to the home coax).

Once direct-connected to the TiVo Bridge, and with the TiVo Bridge connected via Ethernet to the router, you should be able to configure the Mini as a MoCA client. And assuming you also have the Roamio DVR connected via Ethernet to the router (to the detriment of the PC if the new network switch isn't yet in place), you should be able to get all the way through the Mini's setup process and connect with the Roamio.

You'll need a video connection for the Mini, of course. Hopefully your Living Room TV has a second HDMI port that can be used.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

So, has the Roamio stopped rebooting? If so, did it quit the cycle of its own volition, or did you do something to break the cycle?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

sklayton said:


> At this point I'm thinking of using my Bestbuy credit to get a Bolt and not have to deal with this mess. Usually I can get things to work much easier than this.


If you would follow our recommendations, it would work immediately. But you keep doing the opposite. According to the last sketch you posted, your Moca filter is in the perfect place to block everything going to your Mini. Your Roamio is inexplicably connected to your bridge in a strange ethernet-moca loop that goes nowhere (no wonder your Roamio is rebooting). Just remove your POE entirely and connect per one of Kaufman's diagrams, and everything will work fine. We can figure out where to put the POE later.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdavej said:


> If you would follow our recommendations, it would work immediately.


Mostly agree with the post, but, as posted previously, even once the OP finally has the devices within each room connected properly, it's not impossible that how each room's wall outlet is connected back to the building's coax plant could prevent MoCA connectivity, requiring further action -- _but we won't know that until each room is setup correctly._



mdavej said:


> (no wonder your Roamio is rebooting).


The Roamio shouldn't be rebooting, regardless, and how it's connected to the network or even the coax plant shouldn't produce the rebooting. (I just don't want to contribute to the OP's impression that somehow correctly connecting the components in the living room was the root cause of the Roamio rebooting.)

Once the Roamio is over its tantrum, the effort to connect the equipment as most recently diagrammed should continue --- starting with the Mini direct-connect test to validate the basic functionality before moving the Mini back to Room 1.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Try connecting your Roamio the way the OP has - coax from Tivo to moca bridge, ethernet from bridge to Tivo. If that kind of loop doesn't cause the Roamio to lose its mind, I don't know what will. And the reboots didn't start happening until he connected it that way.

I agree there are unknowns on the coax side, but I think the odds are good that Moca will at least function when the POE is removed.

Regardless, we all agree that replacing the Roamio with a Bolt will not solve any Moca issues.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdavej said:


> Try connecting your Roamio the way the OP has - coax from Tivo to moca bridge, ethernet from bridge to Tivo. If that kind of loop doesn't cause the Roamio to lose its mind, I don't know what will. And the reboots didn't start happening until he connected it that way.


It was my impression that the reboots began when the OP finally got around to connecting the Roamio as requested, via Ethernet to the gateway (C3000).


sklayton said:


> I'm starting to get a little suspect of the setup ... the Roamio has now started to reboot itself randomly. There are only 2 ethernet ports on the modem, one to the pc and the other to the Roamio meaning there isn't one that can hook into the bridge.


And, as noted above, both my Roamio Pros went into reboot cycles recently, a few days before the Super Bowl, and *nothing* had changed on my network. Disconnecting Ethernet from each box stopped the reboots, and plugging the cable back in 5 minutes after hitting TiVo Central didn't cause a recurrence.

It may not be entirely coincidental that 20.7.4.RC30 is being pushed-out currently. (And my reboots occurred when TiVo was in the push to get their GameSkip & IFTTT features rolled-out.)



mdavej said:


> Regardless, we all agree that replacing the Roamio with a Bolt *will not solve any Moca issues*.


Yep.
​


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> It was my impression that the reboots began when the OP finally got around to connecting the Roamio as requested, via Ethernet to the gateway (C3000).


Your guess is as good as mine. In that same post he says his modem/router has 2 ethernet ports and that one goes to the Tivo and the other to his PC. He has no switch that we know of, which is absolutely essential since he has to connect 3 things - a PC, Tivo and the bridge, but has only 2 ethernet ports.

We can speculate all day. But my money is still on crazy connections causing the reboots. None of his posts give me a warm and fuzzy feeling that anything is connected properly.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Hopefully it is just the Ethernet hiccup as I mentioned above, and not damage to the hard drive from moving/shifting the DVR while powered, as suggested by @kpeters59. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Oh, and nothing I've suggested would produce the rebooting.
> 
> ...


Would it damage the hard drive if I unplug and move it into the other room?


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> It was my impression that the reboots began when the OP finally got around to connecting the Roamio as requested, via Ethernet to the gateway (C3000).
> ​And, as noted above, both my Roamio Pros went into reboot cycles recently, a few days before the Super Bowl, and *nothing* had changed on my network. Disconnecting Ethernet from each box stopped the reboots, and plugging the cable back in 5 minutes after hitting TiVo Central didn't cause a recurrence.
> 
> It may not be entirely coincidental that 20.7.4.RC30 is being pushed-out currently. (And my reboots occurred when TiVo was in the push to get their GameSkip & IFTTT features rolled-out.)
> ...


I never said I was replacing the Roamio, only thinking of getting a Premier or Bolt instead of the mini.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

mdavej said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. In that same post he says his modem/router has 2 ethernet ports and that one goes to the Tivo and the other to his PC. He has no switch that we know of, which is absolutely essential since he has to connect 3 things - a PC, Tivo and the bridge, but has only 2 ethernet ports.
> 
> We can speculate all day. But my money is still on crazy connections causing the reboots. None of his posts give me a warm and fuzzy feeling that anything is connected properly.





krkaufman said:


> Hopefully it is just the Ethernet hiccup as I mentioned above, and not damage to the hard drive from moving/shifting the DVR while powered, as suggested by @kpeters59. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Oh, and nothing I've suggested would produce the rebooting.
> 
> ...


I mean I used to have an infrared cable going through the wall to make both tv's work from one Tivo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> Would it damage the hard drive if I unplug and move it into the other room?


Moving a DVR when powered-off is considerably less risky than doing so when powered. If you didn't drop or shake the DVR when powered-off, moving it shouldn't affect it.

So what is the current status of the Roamio? Is it still rebooting? Or have the continuous reboots stopped?


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

The cable person will be coming tomorrow, yes I do need a coax since that is the only way I'm aware of to get Comcast to work. I bought an ethernet splitter and the rebooting continued. I thought my map showed what my setup looks like, I'm using one 4-way coax splitter to the tv, pc, bridge and modem. My ethernet cables go from the modem to a splitter to bridge and Tivo. The other ethernet cable from modem to pc.


krkaufman said:


> Moving a DVR when powered-off is considerably less risky than doing so when powered. If you didn't drop or shake the DVR when powered-off, moving it shouldn't affect it.
> 
> So what is the current status of the Roamio? Is it still rebooting? Or have the continuous reboots stopped?


For now the rebooting has stopped but I'll see what happens. Aside from the rebooting, the Roamio has worked fine in either room it has been in. The mini has had the trouble connecting. I haven't reinstalled the Poe filter yet.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> yes I do need a coax since that is the only way I'm aware of to get Comcast to work


Not sure what this statement is in response to. Not sure where any suggestion was made you didn't need coax.

Also, Comcast should DEFINITELY be able to get your condo unit isolated. Just tell them you're trying to set up a MoCA "whole home" network, same as would be needed for their Xfinity X1 solution, so your unit's coax needs to be isolated from the rest of the building's coax... with a "PoE" MoCA filter put in place.

edit: p.s. Re-posting this diagram since it may be useful in communicating your needs to the Comcast cable technician, that your condo unit's coax runs needs to be isolated with a "PoE" MoCA filter from the rest of the building's coax.

see: Proper coax wiring for multi-dwelling buildings​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> I'm using one 4-way coax splitter to the tv, *pc*, bridge and modem.


I'm assuming "pc" in this statement should instead be "Roamio DVR." Correct?


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

mdavej said:


> If you would follow our recommendations, it would work immediately. But you keep doing the opposite. According to the last sketch you posted, your Moca filter is in the perfect place to block everything going to your Mini. Your Roamio is inexplicably connected to your bridge in a strange ethernet-moca loop that goes nowhere (no wonder your Roamio is rebooting). Just remove your POE entirely and connect per one of Kaufman's diagrams, and everything will work fine. We can figure out where to put the POE later.


I don't need your attitude, I didn't do anything wrong and this is an open forum and I can come and go whenever I please. I forgot to mark on the diagram that I took out the filter 2 days ago. I've changed several things since the start of this process because of suggestions made. I've had other things I have been working on besides this so I may not have followed everything the day it was suggested. The Roamio has worked and is working fine apart from the rebooting. Comcast might figure out that it is something they need to do. We should all be adults and not get angry about troubleshooting a network connection. If I'm not doing something to your satisfaction, you don't need to comment.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> I'm assuming "pc" in this statement should instead be "Roamio DVR." Correct?


Yes, Roamio.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Moving a DVR when powered-off is considerably less risky than doing so when powered. If you didn't drop or shake the DVR when powered-off, moving it shouldn't affect it.
> 
> So what is the current status of the Roamio? Is it still rebooting? Or have the continuous reboots stopped?


They've stopped for now at least.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> I haven't reinstalled the Poe filter yet.


*NOR SHOULD YOU. *As has been stated several times, the "PoE" MoCA filter will need to be installed at the central splitter location, which hopefully the Comcast technician will take care of tomorrow, using a MoCA filter they'll have on the truck. If the Comcast tech somehow fails to have a MoCA filter on the truck, have him use the one you have; if they do bring their own, you can return yours to wherever you bought it or toss it in a box for long-term storage.



sklayton said:


> I'm using one 4-way coax splitter to the tv, pc (DVR), bridge and modem. My ethernet cables go from the modem to a splitter to bridge and Tivo. The other ethernet cable from modem to pc. ... For now the rebooting has stopped


Ok, then, with your equipment in each room finally connected as it needs to be, and the Roamio no longer cyclical-rebooting, you should be able to perform either of the following:

execute the Mini direct-connect MoCA test (see here)

attempt a MoCA connection for the Mini from its permanent location
I recommend doing them in the above order.

p.s. Side question (though related)... Has your Mini ever connected successfully to the TiVo service? From where did you purchase the Mini?

edit: p.p.s. I'm assuming the Roamio DVR is networked and able to successfully access the Internet and TiVo servers.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> The Roamio didn't have problems before the rebooting and it is working fine now.


Somewhat understandably you seem to be getting hung-up on the Roamio rebooting, and are attributing that to changes in how the Roamio is connected. As I previously stated, BOTH of our Roamio Pros, having never done so before, went into cyclical reboots a few days before the Super Bowl.. and the reboots only stopped when I temporarily disconnected the Ethernet cable from each.

I do NOT consider it merely coincidental that TiVo was rushing out an update for all boxes that would enable the GameSkip feature; nor do I believe it entirely coincidental that TiVo is currently rolling out software version 20.7.4.RC30. If I were to place a bet on the root cause of your box's cyclical rebooting, my money would be on it relating to the software update process.

But now that your Roamio is stable (and successfully networking with the Internet and TiVo servers?), I suggest getting on with the MoCA project, per my immediately previous post.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> That you don't know where the initial, central splitter is located does not mean it is non-existent.


The way the diagram looked, I thought it was referring to two cables, one going to one room and the other going into the other room as opposed to a central splitter.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> The way the diagram looked, I thought it was referring to two cables, one going to one room and the other going into the other room as opposed to a central splitter.


With Comcast coming tomorrow, we're beyond this, right?

Have you tried the direct-connect Mini test?


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> @sklayton, if you'd like to simply prove how MoCA *can* work, you can do a simple test, by *temporarily* moving your Mini to the Living Room with the rest of the equipment.... and direct connect the Mini via coax to the MoCA adapter (removing the TiVo Bridge's connection to the home coax).
> 
> Once direct-connected to the TiVo Bridge, and with the TiVo Bridge connected via Ethernet to the router, you should be able to configure the Mini as a MoCA client. And assuming you also have the Roamio DVR connected via Ethernet to the router (to the detriment of the PC if the new network switch isn't yet in place), you should be able to get all the way through the Mini's setup process and connect with the Roamio.
> 
> ...


The diagram is different than my setup because the Roamio, bridge and modem are in one room (bedroom). The mini is in the living room. The Roamio has worked in both rooms but the mini worked temporarily then eventually froze after about half an hour when it was using the ethernet connection.


krkaufman said:


> With Comcast coming tomorrow, we're beyond this, right?
> 
> Have you tried the direct-connect Mini test?


Just curious do you work in IT?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

One more time... have you tried the direct-connect Mini test?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> The diagram is different than my setup because the Roamio, bridge and modem are in one room (bedroom). The mini is in the living room.


There have been a number of diagrams posted to the thread, to date, so you'd need to be more specific when critiquing any particular diagram.

As for the original diagram I posted (25Feb), no room delineations were included because it was a simple, example logical diagram -- though one, it turns out, that was a rather excellent guess at exactly what you needed.

If referring to the more recent diagram specific to your setup (posted 5Mar), I'd have to ask... what are you talking about? The devices are exactly grouped as you state; you just need the Comcast tech to get your condo unit isolated and the "PoE" MoCA filter installed for your setup to exactly match the diagram.

p.s. But note that there is no effective difference between the two diagrams posted, aside from the caveat that was supplied when the original logical diagram was posted, just 16 posts in to what is nearly a 100 post thread:


krkaufman said:


> ... and the Minis and their associated splitter would need to be adjusted based on however many connections you need.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> Did you grow up in an abusive household? You're talking to me like you somehow own me. A lot of IT people I've met over the years tend to be highly judgemental and insecure as you are acting.


When you wonder where posters developed the impression that you were resistant to suggestions, reference the time spent re-editing the post to @mdavej, above, or this post just made ... rather than taking the few moments to actually perform the suggested direct-connect test. And you didn't remove the "PoE" MoCA filter two days ago; your posts indicate it was only finally removed yesterday, after days of posters telling you to remove it, but with you repeatedly posting about the TiVo Bridge's status lights not both lighting-up. Maybe there was a correlation. Or when you were given a completely reasonable explanation for why your Roamio was rebooting, but instead pining, over and over, for the possibility of linking the reboots to suggestions that had been made for your setup.

So, yeah, I'm tapping out on this thread. There's nothing I can add at this point that hasn't already been said and explained several times over. Comcast should likely take care of the central connection and isolating your condo unit from the rest of the building, "PoE" MoCA filter included, and then it's possible that you eventually give the setup that was recommended to you 9 days ago a try.

It's a bit late, but, in closing, here's some info that should have obviously been posted up-thread: MoCA background info -- though I'm not sure any of the links cover magical coax wall outlet connectivity.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> The diagram is different than my setup because the Roamio, bridge and modem are in one room (bedroom). The mini is in the living room.


p.p.s. I hadn't considered the possibility, but, I now see (past my tap-out pledge) that since this _"the diagram is different than my setup because ..."_ statement referenced the Mini direct-connect test post, you may have been referring to that diagram; but, if so, I'd have to wonder what was unclear about the opening sentence of the post:

_"... if you'd like to simply prove how MoCA *can* work, you can do a simple test, *by *temporarily* moving your Mini *to the Living Room with the rest of the equipment...."_​_

And with that...._


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> @sklayton, if you'd like to simply prove how MoCA *can* work, you can do a simple test, by *temporarily* moving your Mini to the Living Room with the rest of the equipment.... and direct connect the Mini via coax to the MoCA adapter (removing the TiVo Bridge's connection to the home coax).
> 
> Once direct-connected to the TiVo Bridge, and with the TiVo Bridge connected via Ethernet to the router, you should be able to configure the Mini as a MoCA client. And assuming you also have the Roamio DVR connected via Ethernet to the router (to the detriment of the PC if the new network switch isn't yet in place), you should be able to get all the way through the Mini's setup process and connect with the Roamio.
> 
> ...


So, I'm just frustrated by a bunch of people saying I should do this and that as if I have to answer to them, it's like petty junior high bull****. I don't need the judgments. I'm not on here all the time. I hooked the mini up using the bridge's coax, as well as adding the hdmi. I have coax to 4 way splitter, one to tv, another to mini, another to Roamio, and the last to the modem. Tivo ethernet to splitter/modem, the other split to bridge. 3rd ethernet from modem to pc. So change which coax to bridge?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You do realize that we're not obligated to help you, don't you?

We'd ask for prompt, coherent posts and there's people who would take their time to help you with what they know. Now you've run off what most anybody here would say is THE most helpful person on this forum.

You've been told, probably more than once, all that needs to be done to make your setup work. Please go through all the posts. Maybe list them and verify that they've been completed and report back.

Also, how'd the CableCo visit go? Wasn't that today?

-KP


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> p.p.s. I hadn't considered the possibility, but, I now see (past my tap-out pledge) that since this _"the diagram is different than my setup because ..."_ statement referenced the Mini direct-connect test post, you may have been referring to that diagram; but, if so, I'd have to wonder what was unclear about the opening sentence of the post:
> 
> _"... if you'd like to simply prove how MoCA *can* work, you can do a simple test, *by *temporarily* moving your Mini *to the Living Room with the rest of the equipment...."_​_
> 
> And with that...._


I shouldn't call people names, I'm sorry. It was clear but sometimes I need to do other things besides this. I needed to unplug for awhile.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow!

It seems to me that your 'forum reading skills' need some practice.

Do you get in to 'text fights' a lot?

-KP


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

kpeters59 said:


> You do realize that we're not obligated to help you, don't you?
> 
> We'd ask for prompt, coherent posts and there's people who would take their time to help you with what they know. Now you've run off what most anybody here would say is THE most helpful on this forum.
> 
> ...


I never said anyone was obligated to help me, I've said thanks to people. I appreciate the nice advice. If people want to insult me, then I may not be very nice in return. I was getting a lot of judgmental responses and felt like I either needed to put my foot down or continue to be walked on. I would appreciate someone who doesn't talk down to me and in plain English. I don't need semantics. I've explained more than once how my setup looks. I took out the Poe filter and added an ethernet splitter to my original white paper layout. Now, I've just added the mini to the setup taking the coax from the bridge. Now, I'm not sure which coax to use for the bridge. Comcast didn't show up even though they said sometime between 2-4, so it is rescheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Again, I believe that YOU have taken things the wrong way.

Start back at the beginning of this thread and complete everything that's been suggested to you.

Probably especially Mr. Kaufman's suggestion to try a 'test setup' with the TiVo, the Mini, the MoCA Adapter and the Router all connected IN THE SAME ROOM and to the SINGLE 4 PORT SPLITTER and in a 'mock' desired wiring scheme to verify that all pieces are functional. You can either move the HDMI cable between the 2 TiVo's or switch the TV's Input, if necessary.

Once you've verified that, then you can realize that once things are moved back to their final positions, that if they're not working, it's probably because there's a wire, that _may_ be inside a wall, that's doing something you don't need it do.

-KP


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

kpeters59 said:


> Wow!
> 
> It seems to me that your 'forum reading skills' need some practice.
> 
> ...


No, I don't get into text fights, maybe 2 in my life. People are getting very critical so my choices are to say "these are the changes I've made" which I've done but it didn't really make a difference. "If you'd just...." I don't need that. I ignored it for awhile then all the semantics about little things I say in my explanations are unnecessary. I've been making the changes described but when there are multiple people saying different things and how I need to do or try something that I've most likely already done, it doesn't help. Plain English in a reasonable tone is always better than some of the stuff I've gotten recently.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

kpeters59 said:


> Again, I believe that YOU have taken things the wrong way.
> 
> Start back at the beginning of this thread and complete everything that's been suggested to you.
> 
> ...


I do have that setup currently, just not sure which coax to move to the bridge since I moved the bridge coax to the mini. I appreciate that response, you didn't use semantics to mock me and you used plain English.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I expect that the answer to your TiVo problems are probably on the 1st page of this thread and here we are on the 6th, so...

-KP


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

sklayton said:


> I do have that setup currently, just not sure which coax to move to the bridge since I moved the bridge coax to the mini.


For clarity:

The TiVo, the Mini, the Actiontec and the Router (and the cable in) should be THE ONLY DEVICES connected via COAX to the 4 port splitter.

The Roamio and the Actiontec should have Ethernet plugged in to the Router.

The Roamio should be configured for Ethernet and the Mini for MoCA..

-KP


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

kpeters59 said:


> Again, I believe that YOU have taken things the wrong way.
> 
> Start back at the beginning of this thread and complete everything that's been suggested to you.
> 
> ...





kpeters59 said:


> For clarity:
> 
> The TiVo, the Mini, the Actiontec and the Router (and the cable in) should be THE ONLY DEVICES connected via COAX to the 4 port splitter.
> 
> ...


By Actiontec you mean Tivo bridge? What about a coax to the tv?


kpeters59 said:


> I expect that the answer to your TiVo problems are probably on the 1st page of this thread and here we are on the 6th, so...
> 
> -KP


What haven't I tried that was on the first page?


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

sklayton said:


> By Actiontec you mean Tivo bridge? What about a coax to the tv?
> 
> What haven't I tried that was on the first page?


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

kpeters59 said:


> I expect that the answer to your TiVo problems are probably on the 1st page of this thread and here we are on the 6th, so...
> 
> -KP


But didn't you say there may be a splitter behind a wall that I have no control over?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Why would you _possibly_ need a coax to the TV?

I believe that I asked that question several pages back...

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> Do you have the capability of speaking plain English instead of being a condescending prick?


In life, sometimes you never know without trying, right...?

Let's see...



sklayton said:


> I hooked the mini up using the bridge's coax, as well as adding the hdmi. I have coax to 4 way splitter, one to tv, another to mini, another to Roamio, and the last to the modem. Tivo ethernet to splitter/modem, the other split to bridge. 3rd ethernet from modem to pc. So change which coax to bridge?


If only the necessary connections had been described...


krkaufman said:


> if you'd like to simply prove how MoCA *can* work, you can do a simple test, by *temporarily* moving your Mini to the Living Room with the rest of the equipment.... and *direct connect the Mini via coax to the MoCA adapter *(removing the TiVo Bridge's connection to the home coax).


That paragraph sure was a semantic bear, but I'd have hoped one half or the other might have made it through. Alas...

So maybe the post should have provided an aid for the semantic-weary. Oh, wait...








Kinda tough to be less semantic than a bloody diagram, but apparently even the diagram included too many semantics. _#%@%$ semantics!!!_

So, I guess *not*. Live and learn.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> I do have that setup currently, just not sure which coax to move to the bridge since I moved the bridge coax to the mini.


Clearly, you do not.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> In life, sometimes you never know without trying, right...?
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> ...


Ok, It's setup, I took the coax from the splitter and hooked the bridge to the mini. I'm frustrated with the process mostly not at any one person.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

And it worked as expected?

The 2nd light on the MoCA Adapter turned on?

You were able to configure the Mini?

-KP


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Clearly, you do not.


just needed to move one coax cable, done.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You never answered the question about the CableCo visit.

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> just needed to move one coax cable, done.


Yes, I'm aware of what needed to be done.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

kpeters59 said:


> And it worked as expected?
> 
> The 2nd light on the MoCA Adapter turned on?
> 
> ...


Yes, it is on. I did manually connect.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> I'm frustrated with the process mostly not at any one person.


Then you have anger issues that you need to deal with, because you've been an immense _______, and the accusations of "insecurity" were laughable given your personalizing of the thread. And, honestly, if you haven't been resistant, then you've had severe difficulties translating either/or straightforward text and exceedingly simple diagrams into reality -- as this most recent case exemplifies.

Hope you get it working, but, man, you've been unpleasant to work with, to put it mildly.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> Yes, it is on. I did manually connect.


You've ...?

attempted a TiVo service connection from the Mini?
played a recording and/or live TV from the Mini?
connected to the Internet from the Mini (streaming app access)?

p.s. Again, these are not tests of ULTIMATE success, just looking to prove solid MoCA functionality between the Mini and the MoCA adapter. You need to test the basics to prove it's working... before trying the Mini in its original location, with god only knows what between the wall outlets that could block the MoCA signal. (But, bottom line, you'll know that the issue is between the wall outlets if it doesn't work, which the Comcast tech should remedy.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> Yes, it is on. I did manually connect. Not sure if the manual connect applies to the Roamio or mini.


If "manual connect" means you performed a "TiVo service connection," then it applies to the box from which the connection was initiated.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> You never answered the question about the CableCo visit.


Rescheduled...


sklayton said:


> Comcast didn't show up even though they said sometime between 2-4, so it is rescheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hopefully they'll be able to locate all the ends of all the wires.

Try to get them to basically hook the whole thing up the way it is now, just with longer wires in other rooms...

-KP


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> In life, sometimes you never know without trying, right...?
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> ...


You're right.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> Hopefully they'll be able to locate all the ends of all the wires.
> 
> Try to get them to basically hook the whole thing up the way it is now, just with longer wires in other rooms...


Comcast should not need to touch ANYTHING within the rooms, themselves; their help should only be needed on the other side of the drywall and wherever the central junction is (basement, closet, behind a wall plate).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> You're right.


It's a trend.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

About the TV connections...


krkaufman said:


> Also, I've been curious... are you able to actually tune TV content directly via your TVs? I'd think the TVs wouldn't be able to tune any of your cable content, since it's all digital. (?!?!????)





kpeters59 said:


> Do you REALLY need coax to the TV?





sklayton said:


> Tv in mini room doesn't work w/out network connection but it does work in Roamio room.





kpeters59 said:


> Why would you _possibly_ need a coax to the TV? ... I believe that I asked that question several pages back...


I'm with @kpeters59, I believe, in still not understanding what value running coax to the TVs provides, nowadays --- especially since you're on Comcast, and so likely 100% digital, meaning your TV can't directly tune any cable content.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

???


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> What haven't I tried that was on the first page?


The proper setup, as described and diagrammed by post #16 -- accepting that the main splitter and "PoE" MoCA filter are out of your control, at present. You may have come close to testing it once, but failed to follow-through when the Roamio began rebooting. To my knowledge, based only on the information posted to the thread, you've yet to test the Mini at its permanent location, with the Living Room (Room 2) gear properly connected.

As has been posted, the MoCA connection for the Mini from its permanent location may not work, but a successful direct-connect test proves basic MoCA functionality between the Mini and MoCA adapter, so the problem would then likely lie between the coax wall outlets... which Comcast will hopefully address on Wednesday.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> Then you have anger issues that you need to deal with, because you've been an immense _______, and the accusations of "insecurity" were laughable given your personalizing of the thread. And, honestly, if you haven't been resistant, then you've had severe difficulties translating either/or straightforward text and exceedingly simple diagrams into reality -- as this most recent case exemplifies.
> 
> Hope you get it working, but, man, you've been unpleasant to work with, to put it mildly.


I wasn't resistant, I had the suggested page 1 setup it just didn't connect. It wasn't suggested to try this setup with the mini until recently.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> The proper setup, as described and diagrammed by post #16 -- accepting that the main splitter and "PoE" MoCA filter are out of your control, at present. You may have come close to testing it once, but failed to follow-through when the Roamio began rebooting. To my knowledge, based only on the information posted to the thread, you've yet to test the Mini at its permanent location, with the Living Room (Room 2) gear properly connected.
> 
> As has been posted, the MoCA connection for the Mini from its permanent location may not work, but a successful direct-connect test proves basic MoCA functionality between the Mini and MoCA adapter, so the problem would then likely lie between the coax wall outlets... which Comcast will hopefully address on Wednesday.





krkaufman said:


> The proper setup, as described and diagrammed by post #16 -- accepting that the main splitter and "PoE" MoCA filter are out of your control, at present. You may have come close to testing it once, but failed to follow-through when the Roamio began rebooting. To my knowledge, based only on the information posted to the thread, you've yet to test the Mini at its permanent location, with the Living Room (Room 2) gear properly connected.
> 
> As has been posted, the MoCA connection for the Mini from its permanent location may not work, but a successful direct-connect test proves basic MoCA functionality between the Mini and MoCA adapter, so the problem would then likely lie between the coax wall outlets... which Comcast will hopefully address on Wednesday.


I had that setup, it wouldn't connect.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> About the TV connections...
> 
> ​I'm with @kpeters59, I believe, in still not understanding what value running coax to the TVs provides, nowadays --- especially since you're on Comcast, and so likely 100% digital, meaning your TV can't directly tune any cable content.


We're talking about the Tivo connections, I didn't ask about my tv connections.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> I had that setup, it wouldn't connect.


No, you didn't, at least you never reported it, or not clearly. The only times you tested it when it was close to being set up that way, you still had the "PoE" MoCA filter in place in the Living Room.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> It's a trend.


You're also a smart ass sometimes too.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> We're talking about the Tivo connections, I didn't ask about my tv connections.


No, @kpeters59 and I asked about the TV connections, because if they serve no purpose then you're needlessly weakening the coax signal.

This is another good example of resistance, and poor attitude.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> You're also a smart ass sometimes too.


It's a trend.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

sklayton said:


> You're also a smart ass sometimes too.
> 
> 
> krkaufman said:
> ...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> I wasn't resistant, I had the suggested page 1 setup it just didn't connect. It wasn't suggested to try this setup with the mini until recently.


Because the setup you just tried was a "test" setup, to make you comfortable with how MoCA *should* work, and to give you confidence in the setup as configured, so you wouldn't start making assumptions again and blow the whole thing up and start over.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> No, @kpeters59 and I asked about the TV connections, because if they serve no purpose then you're needlessly weakening the coax signal.
> 
> This is another good example of resistance, and poor attitude.


poor attitude and resistance because I didn't connect the TV a certain way? I never asked your opinion about the TV connection. You're just trolling me now. Sounds like you need a good cry in your pillow.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

Do you have a diversion from this kind of stuff? Sports, movies etc.?


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

sklayton said:


> poor attitude and resistance because I didn't connect the TV a certain way? I never asked your opinion about the TV connection. You're just trolling me now.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> poor attitude and resistance because I didn't connect the TV a certain way? I never asked your opinion about the TV connection. You're just trolling me now.


And again you fail to comprehend simple text:


krkaufman said:


> ... because if they serve no purpose then you're needlessly weakening the coax signal.


And the resistance referred to in this case was refusing to answer the simple question posed by both of us... What is the point of the coax connections to the TVs? Do you actually still receive TV signals that are tunable via those coax connections?

p.s. You lost any high ground a whole bunch of posts ago. Oh, and "semantics" doesn't mean what you think it does.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

And, no problem, you're quite welcome. It's truly been the worst experience I've had assisting on TCF, but it became quite enjoyable and cathartic down the stretch, once given license to speak freely.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> I had that setup, it wouldn't connect.





sklayton said:


> I wasn't resistant, I had the suggested page 1 setup it just didn't connect.


One for the road... At least per what was posted to the thread, you didn't get the Living Room set up correctly until post #85, and there is no reference in that post, or any where after, that you actually tested the Mini connection, with the associated complaints re: status lights to which we'd grown accustomed -- until the direct-connect test just completed.

You say you tested it; ok, sure. Comcast will hopefully resolve the issue between the coax outlets, then.


----------



## sklayton (Feb 13, 2018)

The ics communications guy came by and cleaned some things up in the outside box. He went behind the wallplate but it didn't work until we moved the modem into the mini room (living room) and replaced the HDMI cable. Now it doesn't connect in the Roamio (bedroom). He suggested a modem upgrade as mine is only a 2.4 ghz and is about 5 years old. said I may need to run a wire across the room which I don't want to do. The internet still works with the modem in the other room. He mentioned that it's best to use as few splitters as possible pointing to the ethernet switch. He said a poe filter isn't necessary unless it is an X1 package.

Update, so both are working now. The Roamio is connected via wi-fi and the modem was moved to the mini room and the mini is connected via ethernet. The ports were blocked in network troubleshooting, so I called Comcast and they sent a signal and both TCP port test and DNS test "succeeded".


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> ... but it didn't work until we moved the modem into the mini room


What does this mean, specifically the "it" part? What didn't work? The modem couldn't even initialize?

edit: p.s. I finally see that I've been misusing the room names:


sklayton said:


> The diagram is different than my setup because the Roamio, bridge and modem are in one room (bedroom). The mini is in the living room.


Going back and fixing the posts seems pointless since all the quoted text is also inaccurate, so at least it's consistently wrong, as-is.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> The internet still works with the modem in the other room.


I could also use some help understanding what this statement means, as "other room" and "Internet still works" are both ambigous. Which room? And what do you mean, specifically, by the Internet "working"?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

So now the Mini is in the room with the Router?

So the Mini can be plugged in to the router via ethernet?

That leaves the Roamio orphaned?

What if you switched the Roamio and Mini locations?

What did the Cable Guy find behind the wall-plate? A 2 port splitter?

Just hook everything up the way it was in the other room just switching rooms.

You'll still need (and want) a POE filter to keep _your_ networking inside _your _house. Plus the reflecting effect it provides to increase the MoCA signal. The POE filter connects at the very first cable that comes in from outside.

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> Update, so both are working now. The Roamio is connected via wi-fi and the modem was moved to the mini room and the mini is connected via ethernet. The ports were blocked in network troubleshooting, so I called Comcast and they sent a signal and both TCP port test and DNS test "succeeded".


This has been possible from the beginning, but you are likely to find that the wireless connection for the Roamio is insufficient for reliably streaming recorded or live TV content to the Mini. (ESPN is usually a good test.)

So, to put it simply... your technician visit was a bust. Whatever their merits, they didn't know what they were talking about Re: what you need: "He said a poe filter isn't necessary unless it is an X1 package." This is simply wrong. Comcast's X1 solution uses the same MoCA networking technology as a TiVo "whole home" setup; both rely on a MoCA network and so need a connected coax plant isolated from other residences using a "PoE" MoCA filter.

Did you print the "multi-home" dwelling explanation/diagram for them? You could just tell them that you effectively *do* have an X1 setup requirement, since you are simply trying to setup a coax MoCA network, same as X1 -- and as you should be able to do.

That Comcast hasn't properly isolated your coax plant is a security issue, and you can escalate it as such by pointing out that your neighbor's MoCA network is interfering with your setup, per earlier posts:


sklayton said:


> So, I connected everything and it worked ok for about half an hour then I got a C33 message and giving me a message that in order to use MoCa I'd need to unplug the ethernet cable.  *It asked me to input a 12-16 digit pin code for the MoCa* and it is not working and won't connect to the network manually.





krkaufman said:


> Why you'd be prompted for a PIN is a mystery. It may indicate your MoCA adapter is configured with MoCA security (warranting a factory reset of the adapter), or possibly that *you're seeing a MoCA network from another residence encroaching onto your coax (perhaps if a "PoE" MoCA filter hasn't yet been installed)*.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

sklayton said:


> poor attitude and resistance because I didn't connect the TV a certain way? I never asked your opinion about the TV connection. You're just trolling me now. Sounds like you need a good cry in your pillow.


Hi,
I want to thank you for a good, shaking my head, laugh. After, some exceptional and extremely knowledgeable folks spent an inordinate amount of their valuable time trying to help you, you offer insults in exchange for their kind, generous and exceedingly patient efforts.
You were repeatedly asked for simple information which was necessary to troubleshoot your problems and you completely ignored these elementary requests again and again. Even after your insults, you were still given clear and accurate information, you choose to take the advice of a Comcast "tech" who clearly has as little knowledge and understanding about MoCA as you do....just amazing. 
Here is the worst curse I could wish upon you, "you are 100% right in all things, please stay exactly the same as you are now."


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Related tales...

Mini connects with ethernet but not with MOCA (other key posts: here, here)

Mini loses connection repeatedly (other key posts: OP, here, here)

New Neighbor with a Tivo screwing with my network? (Comcast issue maybe?) (other key posts: here, here)
---
#gotpoe


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> The Roamio is connected via wi-fi and the modem was moved to the mini room and the mini is connected via ethernet.


Should you opt to not have Comcast come isolate your condo's coax plant, per previous posts, you're not doing MoCA and the TiVo Bridge is not needed. (And if the MoCA adapter is connected to your coax & Ethernet LAN and powered-on, it's a security hole, so long as you don't have a "PoE" MoCA filter properly installed.)


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow!

Doesn't seem like there's hope for you...

As my last post on this thread, I'll tell you these things:

There should NOT be a wireless leg in your TiVo/Mini link. I'm surprised it hooked up.

You _definitely _want a MoCA POE filter.

Good bye and good luck!

-KP


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> I want to thank you for a good, shaking my head, laugh. After, some exceptional and extremely knowledgeable folks spent an inordinate amount of their valuable time trying to help you, you offer insults in exchange for their kind, generous and exceedingly patient efforts.
> You were repeatedly asked for simple information which was necessary to troubleshoot your problems and you completely ignored these elementary requests again and again. Even after your insults, you were still given clear and accurate information, you choose to take the advice of a Comcast "tech" who clearly has as little knowledge and understanding about MoCA as you do....just amazing.
> Here is the worst curse I could wish upon you, "you are 100% right in all things, please stay exactly the same as you are now."


I've been tempted to post a similar commentary on this hilarious saga. Between OP's resistance to informed technical assistance and belligerence in the face of kindness, and your and krkaufman's endless patience, it's been quite entertaining in a train-wreck kind of way.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sklayton said:


> The ics communications guy came by and cleaned some things up in the outside box. He went behind the wallplate but it didn't work until we moved the modem into the mini room (living room) and replaced the HDMI cable. Now it doesn't connect in the Roamio (bedroom). He suggested a modem upgrade as mine is only a 2.4 ghz and is about 5 years old. said I may need to run a wire across the room which I don't want to do. The internet still works with the modem in the other room. He mentioned that it's best to use as few splitters as possible pointing to the ethernet switch. He said a poe filter isn't necessary unless it is an X1 package.
> 
> Update, so both are working now. The Roamio is connected via wi-fi and the modem was moved to the mini room and the mini is connected via ethernet. The ports were blocked in network troubleshooting, so I called Comcast and they sent a signal and both TCP port test and DNS test "succeeded".


Missing from this update is any indication:

that the wireless setup is temporary;
that you disagreed with the tech's assessment re: the MoCA filter and isolating your condo's coax, and
that a tech was already scheduled, or would be, to fix what the first tech did not.
... and so it seemed, at least to me, that you would benefit from additional background on the issue, to be used in pressing the case with your provider. What you do with that information _is_ up to you, but if you continue seeking help through this thread then you can expect followup queries on whether previously posted advice has been heeded.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> I've been tempted to post a similar commentary on this hilarious saga. Between OP's resistance to informed technical assistance and belligerence in the face of kindness, and your and krkaufman's endless patience, it's been quite entertaining in a train-wreck kind of way.


Just to set the record straight, Krkaufman and then kpeters59 are the ones deserving of credit and therefore apparently abuse, my effort was quickly abandoned once I made my read of the "material" in hand. Funny thing was I remember thinking, I'll let kaufman run with this one, he's got so much more patience than I do, and still does. I do give myself credit for dropping this guy though.
Some folks are not blessed with the best minds and if you combine that with difficulties in communicating it can be kind of a punishment to try and offer them assistance. "No kind act EVER goes unpunished."


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FYI... Roamio Pros repeatedly rebooting when networked


----------

